# Can this be fixed?



## Bmw320 (May 18, 2015)

Hello, my wife was driving our car a few months back when she heard a loud bang from some thing falling out of the tree above and hitting the roof of the car. I can only assume it was some thing like a conquer. Any way it left a nasty looking dent in the centre of my roof, it's perfectly round and hasn't damaged the pair work . Is it possible that a ding and dent man or repair shop will be able to "pop" this dent out? Havnt got round to taking it to the repair shop for advice yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I reckon a good ding & dent man would be able to that. 
I know an excellent guy who covers Surrey if your local?

Gonz.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> I reckon a good ding & dent man would be able to that.
> I know an excellent guy who covers Surrey if your local?
> 
> Gonz.


Likewise, I know a chap that covers Herts/North London:

http://www.f1dents.co.uk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Dent Fx in Essex London area. Depending where you are.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Look up the method using an air duster and a hair dryer, might be worth a shot.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

if you are in the leicester area give me a PM.

My uncle has done alot of PDR work for many years. Currently does Work for Reep & also done work for Scott (Beau Technique)


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> if you are in the leicester area give me a PM.
> 
> My uncle has done alot of PDR work for many years. Currently does Work for Reep & also done work for Scott (Beau Technique)


How far from Leicester will he travel? I've got a couple of dinks that are starting to annoy me.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

You need a PDR pro.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Where are you?? 

I know a few people in se Kent.


----------



## Bmw320 (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I'm in bury st Edmunds area in Suffolk. Other people say you can hardly notice it but when my cars clean it's the only thing I look at lol so need to get it sorted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

My brother covers all of East anglia


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

My brother covers all of East Anglia and has been in the PDR game over 10 years and wouldn't cost you more than £60 for it be removed.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Sam D. I repair 100's of dents like these. Last one was hail damage, 120+ dents in one roof! 1st and most important DON'T try some b0ll0x youtube 'method' for fixing this dent. You will screw the roof skin badly. A skilled and experienced approach is vital here to repair this correctly. Having said that any PDR Tech (Paintless Dent removal) worth their salt will have that gone 100% in a relatively short period of time. One factor that may affect the cost of repairing this is if it is on a brace which is glued to the roof skin, then access under the lining will need to be made to get between the skin and the brace adding time and cost. It will still be cheaper than filling & painting it.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

47 dents taken out of this roof and the braces added about 3 hours to the job


----------

